# GTA: San Andreas sound user track problem



## Someonedial_911 (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi,

I recently bought san andreas and i wanted to use the user track player. However when i get into the game all i hear is ads. I followed all the directions in the read-me and i have windows media player ten. I have no idea and any help would be great.

thanks


----------



## Freeman (Nov 30, 2004)

Have you gone into the sound menu in the game and clicked 'Scan For User Tracks'?


----------



## Someonedial_911 (Apr 18, 2005)

It's ok i found out what the problem was. I converted the songs into wav files and now they play.


----------



## Madushan (Aug 14, 2005)

*GTA San Andreas user track files....*

hey....
mmmm....i recently got san andreas nd wanted to add some songs of my own to the user track list.....nd....i didnt want to copy the same file from my d: drive to my c: drive since i dont have much space...so i followed this post tht was put up saying tht we cud make a playlist of all the tracks wanted to be heard from the users list nd save it into ur user tracks folder in my documents(xp)....i did tht with two players(winamp and media player 9) nd also scanned for the tracks but i cudnt hear anything.....pls if any body cud help me on this....i wud really appreciate it....

oh nd also....i had read this other post..posted on this site itself saying tht he had the same kinda problem but he had then converted it to .wav and it started working....so i wud like to noe y wudnt it not work with .mp3 format cos when i normally add the files to the user tracks folder(copy and paste) it works fine...but this offcourse takes alot of space.....

pls advise soon

thanks,
madushan


----------



## mashhud1 (Apr 7, 2012)

If you are running gta sa in compatibility mode then the user tracks folder is here "C:\Users\Public\Documents\GTA San Andreas User Files\User Tracks" and not in the default folder and it also directly supports mp3 as well.


----------

